#  > Telecomunicações >  > FIBERHOME >  >  Ferramenta de Gerencia de Onu's/ONT's Integrada ao MK-AUTH

## pigosso

Boa noite,

segue um videos da ferramentas que estamos desenvolvendo, para integrar fiberhome ,huawei e ZTE , ao mk-auth, lembrando que não será mais necessário o ANM2000.
Terá a versão sem mk-auth, caso seu sistema de gerencia não possui a função olt.
<font color="#333333"><span style="font-family: &amp;amp">


Qualquer duvida WhatsApp : (67) 9-9826-8327

----------


## cleuzo

E para OLT EPON vai funcionar tambem?

----------


## netuai

qual sera o valor?

----------


## izaufernandes

E a configuração da onu?

----------


## Celio1Gangsta

vai servir para quais OLTs﻿

----------


## vmnet

Ola gostaria de saber se ja tem disponivel ?

----------


## netuai

a que pe anda? será comercializado?

----------


## Celio1Gangsta

Fake puro podem ver que ninguem responde

----------


## Celio1Gangsta



----------


## Celio1Gangsta

gerencia olt huawei zte e fiberhomer via mk-auth

----------


## conetjet

Bom dia, qual o valor para OLT ZTE

----------

